# Grooming Miniature Schnauzer by yourself



## dogzmad (Jan 15, 2010)

I am looking to buy a miniature schnauzer and obviously i will need to groom it regurly. Can anyone give me some advice on how to groom them or suggest a dvd which might be helpful only a uk version.

Thanyou


----------



## flyingduster (Dec 10, 2009)

it depends a LOT on if you want to clip, or strip....


----------



## olive (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi Dogzmad-
20+ years of grooming exper. here 
First off if you have not yet selected your schn. I would try to pick a calm one LOL particularly one that allows you to run your hands all over it's head & ears without pulling away or becoming snappy. Next if you really want to clipper it yourself, there may be some youtube video's you can watch online to help. About equipment, get an andis (new prefered-refurbished is ok if it was referbed well and runs quietly with a blade on it)) clipper, #10(head), #7F(back) #40 (also some clip on combs suggest #0 or #1 for feathering they go on top of the #40) blades. You will need a good nail clipper (like a pair of *****) also "quick stop" or other styptic powder, and some ear powder for plucking ear hair on a regular basis. Naturally if you do not plan on leaving the feathers (traditional schn. clip) it is much easier, you will just need to master the schn head, and shave all the body & legs the same length. LOL
Too much info??????? I had alot of espresso this morning


----------



## dogzmad (Jan 15, 2010)

thankyou for that. Someone based at the wirral has got a litter due in september, she said we might be able to get one from that litter it will probably be a pepper and salt colour. Also what do you do with the eyebrows.


----------



## olive (Jan 24, 2010)

Personally I usually like the extreme schn face & brows (personal pref) I clipper out the (inside)corners of the eyes a slight bit with the #10 andclipper the hair on the sides of the face from the outer corner of the eye to the inside ear. If looking at the top of the head with the dog faceing away from you (did I say that right???) the brows should end up looking like exajurated triangles. with the tips of the brows going about mid way down the nose (farther if you like) and scissored in a straight line to the outside corner. does this make sense? pictures are better I think. the beard goes with the same line from the outside corner and straight to the outside corner of the top lip (at an angle) really the schn head is quite lovely when done correctly. You really do not have to leave the beard long if the angles are right because it is very dramatic in it's self. And a long beard ends up being somewhat high maintanence, with food, water, tangles etc...


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

http://britmorschnauzers.com/groom.html

At the bottom of the page there are links to her pages on hand stripping and rolling the coat as well. These are more time consuming processes, but IMO are worth it (especially if you start with a puppy) because the coat has a better texture and resists matting/burs/dirt better.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

olive said:


> Hi Dogzmad-
> 20+ years of grooming exper. here
> First off if you have not yet selected your schn. I would try to pick a calm one LOL particularly one that allows you to run your hands all over it's head & ears without pulling away or becoming snappy. Next if you really want to clipper it yourself, there may be some youtube video's you can watch online to help. About equipment, get an andis (new prefered-refurbished is ok if it was referbed well and runs quietly with a blade on it)) clipper, #10(head), #7F(back) #40 (also some clip on combs suggest #0 or #1 for feathering they go on top of the #40) blades. You will need a good nail clipper (like a pair of *****) also "quick stop" or other styptic powder, and some ear powder for plucking ear hair on a regular basis. Naturally if you do not plan on leaving the feathers (traditional schn. clip) it is much easier, you will just need to master the schn head, and shave all the body & legs the same length. LOL
> Too much info??????? I had alot of espresso this morning


could you also go over stripping?


----------



## dogzmad (Jan 15, 2010)

is it diferent if you want to show them


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

dogzmad said:


> is it diferent if you want to show them


Yes, they must be handstripped (the "proper" way to groom a harsh coat) if you want to show in conformation classes. If only a pet, you can strip or clip. Clipping is easier, less expensive and less time consuming, but stripping will retain the salt and pepper color (clipping will turn the coat grey) and texture, making dirt etc. roll off the coat. Stripping is "best" for the skin, but many, many, many harsh coated dogs are clipped with no ill effects. There are quite a few threads on here about stripping a schnauzer, clipping schnauzer, and hand stripping in itself.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

I have 2 Mini Schnauzers as pets and I clipper them. I have an Andis 2 speed with a #10,#7, #5 and a 5/8inch narrow trim blade to cut between their pads. I also have several types of brush's and scissors. The hair on one of them grows twice as fast as the other one for some reason. I have to cut them about every 2 months to keep them looking nice. They are great little dogs, you'll love having one. David


----------

